# Our kits at 9 weeks



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

These are our kits who will be 9 weeks old tomorrow








Bella








Indy








Neo

Oh and here's one of our Taz who slightly bigger and older than the kits!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Too beautiful!!! 

Hi Chinablue, I doubt you will be able to remember me.

I am sure it was you who put me in contact with my first Ragdoll breeder!
My name's Chrystal and my first Ragdoll was called BooBoo... I got her from a lovely lady called Christine.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oh wow, they are beautiful


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> These are our kits who will be 9 weeks old tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brill piccies, I love Neo, real chocolate box kitties


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

OMG they are TOTALLY GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## silverfox (Jul 20, 2008)

They are georgeous


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Chrystal - Of course I remember you - I have wondered once or twice how you were getting on. How many Raggies do you have now?!

Thank you all for your comments about our kits - we think they are gorgeous but of course we are somewhat biased


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

China Blue
You should be banned from the forum for making everyone envious
They are just too beautiful
lolsue


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Kaz they have grown loads!!!!

Bella looks even more like Lola now..


So cute xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> Hi Chrystal - Of course I remember you - I have wondered once or twice how you were getting on. How many Raggies do you have now?!
> 
> Thank you all for your comments about our kits - we think they are gorgeous but of course we are somewhat biased


Hey!  Long time!!!

I will send you a pm


----------

